# Resident Permit



## Horus

Hi

I need some HELP for once weather is getting intolerable and I can't cope; I think I can only be here in the UK now till no later than January (hopefully sooner)

Initially I would be renting property and still have my savings and income from my UK business 

My main question is what are the requirements however of a resident permit as initially I would not be a property owner and how long do they take? How many times can you renew your tourist visa?

· *Resident permits* can only be applied for in Cairo, Mogama'a El Tahrir, El Tahrir Square, Immigration Department, Ministry of Interior.

I don't want to have to marry an Egyptian as getting divorced from wife would not be quick nor easy however I suppose they would not do any such checks.

Will giving someone at the Immigration department £££ back handers speed up the process; I don't know how corrupt these guys are


----------



## MaidenScotland

Do not worry about residence visa, you can renew your tourist visa as often as you like.

I do not have a work visa because officially I do not work in Egypt. I just use the semi residency for touristic purposes visa lol got to love the titles here.

If you are concerned about renewing it whilst in the country.. fly to Cyprus for a weekend, stock up on ouzo and renew your visa coming in. 
As long as you look like a white western foreigner there is little chance of you being stopped and having your visa checked.. 

Maiden


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> Do not worry about residence visa, you can renew your tourist visa as often as you like.
> 
> I do not have a work visa because officially I do not work in Egypt. I just use the semi residency for touristic purposes visa lol got to love the titles here.
> 
> If you are concerned about renewing it whilst in the country.. fly to Cyprus for a weekend, stock up on ouzo and renew your visa coming in.
> As long as you look like a white western foreigner there is little chance of you being stopped and having your visa checked..
> 
> Maiden


Hey thanks for the reply 

I will have to stock up on olive oil I suppose

I was told informally they prefer people on a tourist visa so if they are naughty they can ask them to leave it's not possible if you are a resident 

I had better be good and have no infractions issued whilst out there


----------



## MaidenScotland

[email protected] they can't as you to leave if you are a resident.

They asked the king to leave
They shot the president
Do you honestly believe that if they didn't want you here they would allow you to stay?


----------



## Helen Ellis

To renew your tourist visa, after one month, just go to the passport office with some photocopies of your passport and entry visa, and some passport pics, and i think it's 92le for one year, at least for Brits it is. Thats all. If you leave the country the visa is cancelled unless you have a re entry visa, valid for 6 months 60 somthing le so don't buy it until you need to leave.
I first came here with a work visa and I wanted to stay on after my contract. I was obliged to leave the country and re enter on a tourist visa, so I went to Athens for 3 days, taking only the clothes I had on and my handbag. The authorities can do whatever they like!!!!!!!!


----------



## seawind77

Another solution you can establish a company for able to get visa. Some good lawyer. But will take time and hell of money.


----------



## SHendra

I've had a residential visa now for 3 years due to a marriage and now due to my son. To be honest it don't make much difference between a tourist one and the residential one as both will tend to have 'not permitted to work' on them. 

Only draw back to the tourist one is the having to keep going to renew it! Before the residence one I use to renew my tourist one every 3 months and if they were in nice moods they sometimes gave me longer ones! 

I was once told before I married that if I wanted a year's residence one I could only get if I have an Egyptian bank account with a set amount of money in it (cant remember how much) and that I would not be able to touch it for a year! Was at the immigration I was told this and this was 4 years ago. I do not know if this was real or if someone was just trying to make a few pounds from me! So I just stuck with the tourist ones until I married.


----------



## Horus

Well thanks ladies for the replies we are having winter storms here and I wanted to cry, my brolly snapped, I was soaked and even listening to Mai Salem  did not help 

Winter arrives with a vengeance: Severe weather alert as UK faces snow, flooding and 70mph winds

Read more: Britain braced for snow, flooding... and 65mph winds | Mail Online

I think I am coming soon I will however be on my best behavior and decent attire on the beach so I don't ge this reaction :fear: that leads to this in some prison :ballchain:


----------



## samertalat

I never got a straight answer on a Visa , Can I get there with a tourist Visa when we arrive and we are going to ship our belongings and transfer our money , Can we get a residence visa for 3 or longer time, Will rent a place till we find the Villa that we would like and buy it , Hope that if we are planing to move for good then we can get a permit visa to stay as i read in one forum that you can get it for ten years?
Can someone tell me exactly what and how ? Or should I go to the Egyptian Embassy and find out where it is in Beirut and a pain to find it since there is no streets names .
Where would be the best bet ? As I did emailed the customs and after Two weeks I got a reply to my questions.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes you can come with a tourist visa.
Your furniture etc will not arrive till a few weeks after you... you can sort out residency when you are here. 
You do not need residency to import the furniture from your home.

Maiden


----------



## samertalat

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes you can come with a tourist visa.
> Your furniture etc will not arrive till a few weeks after you... you can sort out residency when you are here.
> You do not need residency to import the furniture from your home.
> 
> Maiden


I see , But my items will take a day to get there , Where last time when I shipped my Car from the USA to Lebanon it arrived to Egypt and I saw it online and the second day it was in Lebanon.
If I keep it here at the PORT of beirut I will have to pay Storage on it where they charge you a leg and an arm .
But I will see what I will do First I will have to get a shipping company and have it shipped Door to Door so i won't have to deal with it.

Samer


----------



## Lanason

I have both Work Permit and residency and the family all have residency . . . . . . and also a 10 year Egyptian Driving Licence and a Rehab City Residence Card . . . . . 

Not much left to add to the list. . . . . .:clap2::clap2:

my kids are booked on a course to get their PADI's . . . .


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> I have both Work Permit and residency and the family all have residency . . . . . . and also a 10 year Egyptian riving Licence and a Rehab City Residence Card . . . . .
> 
> Not much left to add to the list. . . . . .:clap2::clap2:


Mabruk lol


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> Mabruk lol



don't you just love a Smart Arse 
:whoo::whoo:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> don't you just love a Smart Arse
> :whoo::whoo:




Indeed.. but it just shows how unfussy Egypt is


----------



## aykalam

I'm not sure if this link has been previously posted to the forum but this is the Egyptian MoI's website and it explains the different types of visa you can get

????? ???????? - The 5 Year Residence


----------



## faima

I have 5 year residence visa, which I got half year! after my tourist visa expired, because this ppl at El Tahrir (Ministry of Interior) are so slow and depending on their mood every time wanted some new documents. Finaly I went there when I had time, and was prepared for some forfeit, but nothing like this happend, I got my visa without any problems, and almost 2 years since then noone nowhere asked me for this visa.


----------



## Horus

I found even the Egyptian Embassy in London were evasive the best answers I got are here :clap2:


----------



## samertalat

Horus said:


> I found even the Egyptian Embassy in London were evasive the best answers I got are here :clap2:


Lucky you , I tried to locate the Egyptian Embassy here in Beirut but hard to find , i will need to drive down there and take a Cab since there are no street names and if there are a few no one knows , Funny isn't it .
I have no address i have to rent a P O BOX that opens from 8am to 5 pm at the Post Office about 25 KM far away from where i live.
What a WORLD  But you know my friend greet experience , The longer you live the more you learn and discover things , But the day you die its all gone.
Great world but funny life  Live today like tomorrow never comes.


----------



## MaidenScotland

4653 Dr. Muhammed El-Bethri St.
Be'ar Hassan
Lebanon
Phone	local: (01) 859.977
international: +961.1.859.977 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting +961.1.859.977 end_of_the_skype_highlighting
Fax	local: (01) 859.988
international: +961.1.859.988 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting +961.1.859.988


----------



## samertalat

MaidenScotland said:


> 4653 Dr. Muhammed El-Bethri St.
> Be'ar Hassan
> Lebanon
> Phone	local: (01) 859.977
> international: +961.1.859.977 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting +961.1.859.977 end_of_the_skype_highlighting
> Fax	local: (01) 859.988
> international: +961.1.859.988 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting +961.1.859.988


Its only an address but even the cab driver doesn't know it , He maybe knows where the Embassy is button the Address.
I have all this info and called them but directions is hard to follow here , Go left and then right and then .............. and so on . Trust me This is the Lebanon .
but hey thanks you really do a great JOB here , I have to stay home by my wife since she is pregnant and kind of a hard pregnancy other wise we would have been out or gone to Europe for the week end .
Maiden wish you and your family a great week end and stay cool


----------



## Sam

Horus said:


> Hi
> 
> I need some HELP for once weather is getting intolerable and I can't cope; I think I can only be here in the UK now till no later than January (hopefully sooner)
> 
> Initially I would be renting property and still have my savings and income from my UK business
> 
> My main question is what are the requirements however of a resident permit as initially I would not be a property owner and how long do they take? How many times can you renew your tourist visa?
> 
> · *Resident permits* can only be applied for in Cairo, Mogama'a El Tahrir, El Tahrir Square, Immigration Department, Ministry of Interior.
> 
> I don't want to have to marry an Egyptian as getting divorced from wife would not be quick nor easy however I suppose they would not do any such checks.
> 
> Will giving someone at the Immigration department £££ back handers speed up the process; I don't know how corrupt these guys are



Visas are very quick and easy, no back-handers necessary. Just get yourself over to El Tur (about 45 minutes outside of Sharm) - as others have said, take copies of your passport, the last visa you entered Egypt on and some passport photos and by the time you return to Sharm a few hours later you'll have your visa - one year is very easy if you are not Eastern European.


----------



## Horus

Hey thanks!

Looks like this is getting easier all the time


----------



## Busy Sue

I had a tourist visa for 7 years renewed annually and now I have a temporary residence with work permit I renew each year with my business. It is easy to stay here with a tourist visa you usually get one year if you ask. If you plan to go in and out once a year then it is easy. You must get a re-entry stamp on a tourist visa if you still have time on it or you must pay again when you re-enter.


----------



## Horus

samertalat said:


> Lucky you , I tried to locate the Egyptian Embassy here in Beirut but hard to find , i will need to drive down there and take a Cab since there are no street names and if there are a few no one knows , Funny isn't it .
> I have no address i have to rent a P O BOX that opens from 8am to 5 pm at the Post Office about 25 KM far away from where i live.
> What a WORLD  But you know my friend greet experience , The longer you live the more you learn and discover things , But the day you die its all gone.
> Great world but funny life  Live today like tomorrow never comes.


Yes you only live once and need to fight like a tiger and grab life by the balls as long as it lasts.


----------



## flossy207

Busy Sue said:


> I had a tourist visa for 7 years renewed annually and now I have a temporary residence with work permit I renew each year with my business. It is easy to stay here with a tourist visa you usually get one year if you ask. If you plan to go in and out once a year then it is easy. You must get a re-entry stamp on a tourist visa if you still have time on it or you must pay again when you re-enter.


Hello busysue - can I check I have this right. 

1. get a one year tourist visa

2. also a re-entry stamp

do i have to get a re entry stamp every time I go in and out of egypt?

thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

flossy207 said:


> Hello busysue - can I check I have this right.
> 
> 1. get a one year tourist visa
> 
> 2. also a re-entry stamp
> 
> do i have to get a re entry stamp every time I go in and out of egypt?
> 
> thanks




You get a re entry visa.. which is exactly what it says... you can come in and out with it.


----------



## flossy207

thank you!!!


----------



## josmiler05

Hi all,
I have just got back from sharm, My husband and I went to El tur about 4weeks ago to get visas. We used a driver that sam helped with and he helped us with the forms, no problems at all. We got a tourist visa for 12mths and 6mths multi-entry visa and it cost 152le each for my husband and I, we were there and back in 3.5 hrs which is good for el tur!
Good luck on your move horus. We have finally booked our tickets for beginning of jan to spend alot of time in sharm... at last!!


----------



## chocopops98

Hi I am new member. I would like to ask an imp question for me if anyone can help. I am an egyptian who is engaged to an american man. he was planning to move to egypt so that we can marry and live here. But he went to prison so my question is when he gets out will Egypt give him a permanent residency or not and will it even allow him to enter the country on a tourist visa or not??? because of his situation. Thanks so much for your cooperation.


----------



## expatagogo

chocopops98 said:


> Hi I am new member. I would like to ask an imp question for me if anyone can help. I am an egyptian who is engaged to an american man. he was planning to move to egypt so that we can marry and live here. But he went to prison so my question is when he gets out will Egypt give him a permanent residency or not and will it even allow him to enter the country on a tourist visa or not??? because of his situation. Thanks so much for your cooperation.


His criminal record will probably prohibit him from having a passport to travel.


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatagogo said:


> His criminal record will probably prohibit him from having a passport to travel.





Am I reading this right? Americans who have a criminal record can't apply for a passport?


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> Am I reading this right? Americans who have a criminal record can't apply for a passport?


Don't think that's right.many famouse us citizens with criminal records travel, and as far as I'm aware there's not a space on entry visa to list criminal activities. But as you so rightly said they can deport you what ever your status. So better to keep your nose clean.


----------



## expatagogo

Anybody can apply for a passport. That doesn't mean they'll get it and it doesn't mean they'll be able to keep it. Lots of men bolted for foreign countries to evade paying child support (which is a crime in every state, as well as, in some cases, a federal crime); those passports have been withdrawn.


----------



## chocopops98

expatagogo said:


> His criminal record will probably prohibit him from having a passport to travel.


Thank you so much expatagogo for answering me back. Also thx everyone but i still wonder why would they prohibit him after getting out of prison?? coz at that time he would have finished his years at prisons. so he is a free person.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lots of countries that you try to enter for residency will ask if you have a criminal conviction and depending on what the conviction is for they may not let you enter.
American is very tight on allowing people with a criminal past concerning drugs to enter.


----------



## chocopops98

MaidenScotland said:


> Lots of countries that you try to enter for residency will ask if you have a criminal conviction and depending on what the conviction is for they may not let you enter.
> American is very tight on allowing people with a criminal past concerning drugs to enter.


Thank you so much maidenscotland for your help.


----------



## bat

chocopops98 said:


> Thank you so much maidenscotland for your help.


But as I understood he is leaving the states to come here,and as far as I'm aware here they cannot or do not check, ( referring to foreign pedophiles working in schools here )


----------



## chocopops98

bat said:


> But as I understood he is leaving the states to come here,and as far as I'm aware here they cannot or do not check, ( referring to foreign pedophiles working in schools here )


thx bat and yes u understand right he s leaving the states to come here in egypt. ur words gave me hope thx again.


----------



## Horus

chocopops98 said:


> thx bat and yes u understand right he s leaving the states to come here in egypt. ur words gave me hope thx again.


I am probably wondering what everyone else is what was he convicted of and how did you meet? :ranger:

I suppose a move to Egypt will be a new start for him I wish you all the best


----------



## bat

Horus said:


> I am probably wondering what everyone else is what was he convicted of and how did you meet? :ranger:
> 
> I suppose a move to Egypt will be a new start for him I wish you all the best
> 
> BTW they don't do "soap on a rope" in Egypt


Didn't understand soap on the rope bit !!


----------



## chocopops98

Horus said:


> I am probably wondering what everyone else is what was he convicted of and how did you meet? :ranger:
> 
> I suppose a move to Egypt will be a new start for him I wish you all the best
> 
> BTW they don't do "soap on a rope" in Egypt


thx for ur kind wish. we met on the internet and he came to egypt twice one time to see each other live and meet me and my family and the other time to do the engagement. he was arrested at the airport while he was moving to egypt and leaving usa. He is innocent he didn t violate any laws or rules. they accused him of being a terrorist. BTW i also don t understand "soap on a rope".


----------



## MaidenScotland

chocopops98 said:


> thx for ur kind wish. we met on the internet and he came to egypt twice one time to see each other live and meet me and my family and the other time to do the engagement. he was arrested at the airport while he was moving to egypt and leaving usa. He is innocent he didn t violate any laws or rules. they accused him of being a terrorist. BTW i also don t understand "soap on a rope".




Hi

There is no need for you to understand soap on a rope it is just Horus thinking he is being smart and funny and if he tries to explain it then he will feel the full weight of my wrath.

Maiden


----------



## kbalii

Hi

I have gone through this thread and didnt quite get an answer to the question I had in mind.

I am currently here on a single entry business visa that is expected to be converted by a group company of my employer in Cairo. I am made to understand that getting the employment visa processed here would take around 2 months. I am a sales professional and I need to travel to other countries at the earliest. Is there any way I can get a re-entry visa done and also fast track the employment permit so that I can travel out at the earliest?

Thank you for taking the time.

Regards
Arun


----------

